# Upgrade libtool>=2.2 on 7.1



## bagheera (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi to all, this is my first post, as the BSD adventure begins.

I'm an average Linux user and in my new job we have BSD systems for samba and routing rules.
The guy who previously set up BSDs isn't working anymore.
Boss asked me to install MRTG there for nice graphs.

We have 7.1 release.
I was following this tutorial:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=248

but i get stuck here:

```
===>  Patching for gd-2.0.35_7,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gd-2.0.35_7,1
===>   gd-2.0.35_7,1 depends on shared library: jpeg.11 - not found
===>    Verifying install for jpeg.11 in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.ijg.org/files/.
jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz                            100% of  942 kB   97 kBps
===>  Extracting for jpeg-8_3
=> MD5 Checksum OK for jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for jpegexiforient.c.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for jpegexiforient.c.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for exifautotran.txt.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for exifautotran.txt.
===>  Patching for jpeg-8_3
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for jpeg-8_3
===>   jpeg-8_3 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - not found
===>   Found libtool-1.5.26, but you need to upgrade to libtool>=2.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/jpeg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg.
```

Now I get little confused, how could I update libtool safely?

I have found that here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/devel/libtool22/

I need a little guide on how to proceed.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2010)

Before installing or updating something you should make a habit of reading /usr/ports/UPDATING. 



> 20090802:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15
> AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------

